# Blizzard plows



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Has anyone used the Blizzard plows????? I moved to Michigan from Maine. I had over 100 accounts before moving here. About the only plow in Maine is the Fisher........ I work for my father-in-law. We have a lawn care service and thinking about adding snowplowing. The plow will be going on a 2002 F-250 power stroke. I looked at a video of the Blizzard plow's but not sure..... Any input.......... THANKS !!!


----------



## jpl (Dec 7, 2002)

DJC,


The only thing I will say is that I will never plow with a straight blade again. Time savings and increased productivity is amazing, which produces greater profits. In my opinion it's the only plow to use for the plowing professional.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The problem with blizzard in maine, is lack of dealers

Geoff


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I does look like a great plow from the video.JD plower had got one for his bobcat this past winter.I would have to say it's a plus when you can go from 8' to 10' to do a parking lot then go back to8' for transport.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GeoffD _
> *The problem with blizzard in maine, is lack of dealers
> 
> Geoff *


 I loved Fisher plows........... I'm married and have lived in MI for 4 years. I just like the retractable blade from the blizzard


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a couple Blizazard 810 questions...

1. Has anyone got one of these on a crew cab short bed 7.3 powerstroke truck? More importantly- have you scaled it to determine front axle weight? (I have a 5200# front)

2. What are you guys who are shopping seeing for an installed price? The only dealer in my area is at 4700 installed... Sounds a little steep for what I've seen on some web sites. Feels like they're capitalizing on the newness and the fact that they are the only outlet in the area.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a blizzard 810 on a 3500 ext cab with a duramax and it seems to hold the weight fine.I bought the plow and truck in the spring so i havent plowed with it yet and i am looking forward to it.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a 2003 F350SD PSD crew cab. I use a western MVP, which is close to weight with a Blizzard, I think. I've had no problems with the 03 or the F250SD PSD that it was on before this one.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

I have two 810's and one of them went on my 94 f-350 which had a Diamond on it. Ripped off the Diamond and scrapped it. All I can say is if your still plowing with a straight blade your in the dark ages


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

That looks like a pretty sweet plow rig you've got there, Pro! I've been stumbling around the forum enough to see your install pics. I'm generally pretty impressed with the product, but the dealer in my area is in their first season with blizz. and I'm a bit concerned that a) they are a little expensive and b) who knows if they'll continue with the product line two years from now. I'm also wondering about the 1 yr warranty compared to the 2 on a western... Ive had western, I'm comfortable with western, and the dealer is close with EXCELLENT service... but man that power plow looks slick. The guys I plow with say "go western" my inner MAN says "get the coolest toy you can and write it off" 

My friends are losing...


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*FYI*

Portsmouth (N.H.) Ford advertises a Blizzard 7.5 straight blade installed for $2795


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

EZSnow, 

Have a couple of 350 PSD Club cabs and Super cabs running here with 810's. Haven't put them on a scale yet. Guess I should add that to the list. All had the #6000 front rating. My suggestion is to upgrade to that or the #7500 load leveling option. Your PSD should have had the #6000 from the factory so I'd be complaining there. I've got a 350 V10 with 115,000 on it. Had an 810 hanging on it more than not most of it's life. Still has factory ball joints and tie rod ends. Just passed PA inspection with out a problem. As for the new dealer. I'm sure that there are several within 3 hrs of you in a pinch. The price is not really out of line. Most 810's go for $4400-$4700 installed. The $2795 for the 760 LT is not out of line either. $2700-#3000 on avg.

Points to ponder.

No trails to clean up.

9'+ every pass.

Super cleaning and stacking ability.

Easy on and off.

Moves alot of snow in a hurry.

Just my .02. but as stated above you won't go back to a straight blade.

Jerre


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

God Love Ya Jerre


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've got the 810 on my '01 F-350, it has saved me a bunch of time over my old straight blade. You can check this thread for a detailed report of my experiences with it.

Jerre has it now making some repairs and updates to it, it will soon be better yet!

If you're shopping Ebay, make sure you're looking at plows with the red valve manifold. There were some of the older units for sale there at about the price you quote that were problem prone. The red manifold is the update to correct the problems.


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

*what gives on the front axles?*

I understood that with the camper package, diesel, and the fx4 stickers... er, uh, off-road package, I got the heaviest axle ratings available for an F-350. 6830# rear, 5200# front, 9900# GVW. Anyway, that's what I have, and I think I'd rather have that with a 7.3 than anything with a 6.0. The dealer I've been working with has an 810 on a supercab 350 PSD with the 4600# front and airbags. Claims no trouble with it.

Just cruised ford's website for specs. It looks to me like you can get 6k springs, but the 5200 limit is b/c that's what the lawyers say the axle axle can handle... maybe mine does have the heavier springs... how do I know? Does anyone have a sticker that actually reads 6k?

All this at the risk of rabbit-trailing.

Thanks for the input on the 810- the people at Blizzard will soon owe you a favor!

-Derek


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Take a look at this page for specs...


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

Blizzards cant compare to an 8 ft western with a $200 pair of pro-wings/turkey wings. If you bend one up on a forgotten curb or something, pull it off in 15 sec, and bend it right at your shop.
8 ft with wings gives you just under 10 ft width and you can remove and repair or replace the extensions w/o having it be part of the blade.
On second thought, seeing how cut throat business is getting up here, go ahead and buy the Blizzard. Give me a call when your down making repairs along with the guy who runs a new Dodge 1500 with a v up front and custom back blade expandable to 16 ft, up here. I sending out a truck to follow him around for when his truck snaps in half


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Keep in mind that many things on trucks are legally underated. This is true for most fronts ends IMO. Many people put 550 front springs into the 350 (easy swap). This will increase front end a little. Pelican did a side by side with the 550 and 350 and I think he only found the springs different.

A little off topic. 

I think the Blizzard is a great idea and it sounds like some have had excellent luck with them. Company history still scares me. I just have a hard time buying anything from a relatively new company.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Company history for Blizzard?

They STARTED BOSS! The same family/brothers INVENTED and PATENTED the V plow. Developed that company pretty well Huh?

Reliability?

300 hours in less than 3 months of use of me (February through April of this year). ZERO PROBLEMS. Flipped up manhole covers, ran into curbs, caught edges backdragging and NO PROBLEMS.

Try taking your winged plow through a drive through? Get out everytime you need to take your windrow in the other direction?

Simmillar parts to Western/Boss. And thing is built like a tank.

That is my first hand experience. No guessing, No "what-ifs"









Howard


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Technically, here going down the road with a 10' blade hanging off the front of a truck, would require an oversize premit, ( although there is almost no enforcement for snowplows) I think I'd go with the Blizzard

Bill


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

They started enforcing the width limits here last year, waiting at the driveway of one major contractor and ticketing each truck that didn't have the blade angled.

Little Jay, you're pretty funny!


> Blizzards cant compare to an 8 ft western with a $200 pair of pro-wings/turkey wings.


You've got that right!


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

OK, most everyone here thats been here any time knows my experiences with the Blizzards. I know that in my situation, my Boss V is better, for reasons we have gone over before, smaller commercial, I need to get through small drive throughs with it tight in scoop, and our blizzards couldnt fit, etc,.... 

But, even with all the maintenance issues with the two Blizzards our truck had last year, it was still the "go to " truck when something needed done. I would say, even factoring in the down time, he was still more productive than anyone with a straight blade, and even more productive than some with Boss'.

No comparison to a western 8' straight with wings, for sure.

Extreme productivity for big lots !!!!!!


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

And, for what its worth, the company is first rate, excellent customer service, super nice guys, and very quick to help and make things right, wheter you dealer is good or bad !


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

And then there's always Jerre....


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

They may be the same people that built Boss but they are not Boss. They are a relatively new company that has not sold the quanity of plows that Fisher, Western, Boss or Meyer has. This is my point. It is diubtful that any of the above companies will go out of business. Even if they got bought out, there are enough plows out there that parts would still be made by the new company. One cannot yet say this for Blizzard. Scary economy right now. If I make a large purchase I want the company to be reliable.

I do not doubt the quality of Blizzards, but no one can tell me their plow has not broken at some point and they needed to get parts. Will the company be there?


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

Pelican, I checked the specs on the link you provided. Based on those specs, the measurable difference between the 5200s and the 6Ks is thickness- 1.18" vs 1.25" Mine are 1.25" thick... so as long as that hasn't changed betwen '01 and '03, I've got 6k worth of spring- right? Anyway, this forum is awesome... my wife likes it, too- I just yielded the remote. 

Maybe this isn't so good.

Hey chtucker- you have any trouble with that much weight on the front of an ex? Is it a diesel or a gasser?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

That would be my guess, EZ. It's interesting that the f-550 has the same 6000lb rating as the F-350 SRW, kind of confirms my suspicions of having the same axle up front. Somewhere in the Ford trucks forum you'll find a thread where I compared my 350 to my 550. I was surprised at the shared components!


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

No weight issues. Upgraded to the 6k springs. Will swap out the front axle (dana 50) for a F350 60 "if" I ever break anything. Check at the wrecking yard out here, they only want $1200 for a complete front end.

I think the only real specialized parts on the Blizzard plow are the manifold and the controls. Solenoids are standard items as are the hydro rams.. Hoses? can make them. Steel work? that is what a welder is for? Pump motor? pretty common. Hydro resevoir.... I don't know where to find a replacement. Not very complicated mounts.

All I am saying is that I think the plow will be servicable as long as I need it. I don't expect a plow with the use that I will put it through will last more than 5-7 years as a primary set-up. If I lived in an area that I used the plow 3 events a season, it had better last a lifetime. If that was the case, any failure items are readily available from multipile sources.

Howard


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

CT18Fireman,
The Blizzard guys' dad invented the V-plow . . . . . I don't think finances are a huge issue for this company. They have already proven that they will stand behind their product after the first models showed up with some glitches - to my understanding they stood behind every plow sold and made it right with the customer.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Well I needed a good laugh thanks little jay, I have a question- Have you ever plowed with a Blizzard???? or do you just know someones uncles next door neighbors best friend who plowed with one etc... I have run Fisher and Diamond for twenty years, two very heavy plows and I replaced them all with Blizzards enough said.


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

I have never plowed with a Blizzard though. Probably because they dont have a well established dealer network here, that I would trust to handle a problem that I couldnt fix in the shop.
Ive watched guys plow with them and Ive have a few friends who used them. They broke them, sold them at a loss, and went back to what they used before.
Im sure that everyone could come up with a story and examples to prove their opinion about most set-ups.
Im tough on equipment, and pay for it the summer time when I repair any damage. We ahve had very little down time repairs (knock on wood). People ask me what I buy, again and again I tell 'em Westerns.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

In talking with Pelican and reading his posts I know that he has had great results with his. I also know people who still plow with Meyer blades even though everyone hammers them. I have nothing against Blizzard, I only am afraid of buying something and not being able to get parts for it.

A perfect example CH would be my friends boat. He has a 19ft Bowrider about 6 years old. Company went out of business 2 years ago. Boat still has much life left. Sure he can get parts for the Mercury motor and outdrive, guages, lights no problem. He however had to have a cutom made replacement windshield last year (Marina Vandalism) and this year we had to have custom rubrail made. Insurance paid for the windhield and yes the rub rail was still pretty cheap but it did cause a lot of downtime. 

If my plow goes down I want to be able to go to a dealers and get parts soon. Not a lot of dealers around yet and can't get parts if they were to go out of business. You never know what may happen.


----------



## jonmeyer (Sep 6, 2001)

*Blizzards*

In tests: What a 9'2" Boss V can do in 1 Hour, a Blizzard 810 can do in about 40-45 minutes. 15-20 extra minutes per hour on a 10 hour plow night will save 2.5 - 3.3 hours. Thats more time to take on more customers, or back up another contractor. Pretty soon, the V plow will be history. (Maybe)


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

What tests??? I think there are way to many variables to accurately give an exact time savings. Sure most of the time a V is faster then a straight blade and maybe a Blizzard is faster then both in cases. Still though the private road I plow is faster with the straight blade then with a V The straight blade allows snow to roll off across the full width better then the V. Much better when making large windrows or road plowing. There are applications for all. The straight blades are still the biggest sellers.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I think you've got to admit a 10' straight blade would plow a road faster than an 8' one, that's the advantage of the 810 in that case.

You've stated the straight blades are the biggest sellers and I won't disagree although I don't have the data in either case, but this is for a number of reasons. Straight blades have been around the longest, so more people are comfortable with them. Straight blades are also the cheapest which makes them the choice of the casual user. Straight blades are made by more manufacturers than V or other types, this factors in too.

You also mention Boss as a reputable company. I believe they've been in business about 12 years, someone who knows better feel free to correct me. Blizzard has been in business for 5 years now, has just expanded (pun?) their plow line to include compact pickups. Last year they introduced a plow (911) for medium duty trucks. They are also continually making improvements to the 810s each season. This is obviously a company investing in their own product, at what point do we say they're in the class of the other manufacturers?

If you take a look at the workmanship in the manufacture of the plow, it's obvious a considerable amount of engineering has gone into the product. Blizzard is also receptive to their salesmen and customers, how about the others?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea baby, 2 moderators duking it out!  You guys all make really good points. I see where you are both coming from, but I agree with CT. I wouldnt buy one just for the simple fact that they havent been around long enough and arent known as much as the big 3. Where I live, no one has a Blizzard snowplow, not that I have seen anyway and believe me, every Tom, Dick, and Harry has a snowplow set up on their truck here. All you see is Fisher, Meyer, and Western, not in order of popularity. Rarely you see a Curtis or a SnoWay. I saw a Hiniker once and a Boss once or twice. In no way am I putting the Blizzard plow down. It looks like an awesome plow and very heavy duty looking and I like the things it can do, but it wont be my money buying one to try it out. Just as an example, its like when a new model car or truck first comes out, you know damn well there will be bugs that need to be ironed out and glitches. Its always a good idea to wait a few years, even though I know the Blizzard plows have been out longer than a year and this way of thinking may not apply to a snowplow. Just my 2 cents. Mike


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

When I started my business, everyone told me if you can make past the first two years, chances are you'll remain in business. Blizzard has been here for 5 years now, and I believe has increased their sales in each of them, it's a growing company.

Well established companies go out of business all the time, the company I worked for was in business over 150 years and went bankrupt. They're gone now, the stores have been bought up by other companies and renamed. Nothing in business is certain or guaranteed.

I'd just like to hear when Blizzard should be accepted as a legitimate company


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Pelican, you are right also. Its true that even big businesses can just fold up and be gone like nothing. I dont know when or how long it should take before I would say that Blizzard is a "proven" snowplow. I totally understand where you are coming from and Im assuming you see where I am coming from too. 5 years in business is a good start, but how long has the big 3 been around? Ah, the hell with Meyer, , how long has Fisher and Western been around? A long long time. I would consider them proven when they start to dominate the market and you see more and more Blizzard plows and less and less of the big 3, but that wont happen for a long long time even if it was to happen. Mike


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

If you read Fishers history it was quite a struggle but they made it . I think its says a lot about the company . That being said I like the idea of the 810


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Lots of manufacturers have been around for a while filling a niche in the market. Pathfinder, Curtis even Diamond was small and really became more popular because of Meyers backing. I think many of us including Geoff Diamond, Pelican and Myself have stated that we believe Diamond to be the toughest plow on the market. This is why I asked Prosno if he wanted to sell the one he took off. In other areas I am know there are other "small brands" that do not yet have the capital and dealer network to be bigger.

I certainly believe Blizzard is a legitimate company as is every other manufacturer, and definately am amazed about the expanding wings. If Fisher made one would I buy it? Probably, but still not for the first couple years same thing with V plows. Certainly we heard a lot of problems with the early Blizzards. Most of these have been addressed and I believe that I have not heard any major problems with them lately. 

Certainly Fisher or Western could go out of business next week. The thing is most dealers would have some parts still and likely other companies who specialize in parts would make those special parts available. Sure the Blizzard can be welded and shares many common parts but dealers still do not have the inventory of special parts that the do for Fisher or Western or Meyer. At least that is the case around here. They also do not have Curtis or Snoway parts. Two other companies I consider in the same level as Blizzard. New companies, innovative ideas still gaining a foothold.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I was going to make that same point about Diamond, CT. I've also got a Viking plow which I had never heard of before my purchase, but it's a real tough plow. Volume of sales doesn't necessarily indicate the quality of the plow. Look at Meyers....

On another note, the only truly unique part on the Blizzard is the valve manifold, it's machined from aluminum. All the other parts are either available generically or can be repaired or fabricated with a torch, welder and drill press.

Due to the location of the manifold, if you've suffered accident damage to *it*, chances are not only will you be looking for a new plow, but also a new truck as well.

Mike, Boss is a pretty popular brand around here, more so than Meyers. When they first became available here, I took a look at them and was impressed with their construction. I think Fisher would be #1 in sales here, followed by Western and Boss in about equal numbers. There are very few Meyers, a few Snoways and a handful of Blizzards. The local Blizzard dealer is stocking a few more plows now so the market share should increase.

Another comparison:

Look at the number of new computer manufacturers that became popular almost overnight. Gateway, Dell, and Compaq were unheard of just a few years ago, yet today they are well respected companies. There's a whole lot more to go wrong in a computer, yet the public readily accepts them.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

A few observations about Blizzard plows and the company.

Dealers.
The network in these parts is not extensive but it does seem to be growing. The closest dealer (1/2 mile from me) had some bad experiences with the company and won't be dealing with them any longer :angry: . I do have other dealers within a reasonable distance (NO dealer of any plow stays open during a storm however) and they have had franchises for at least a couple of years. Emergency service is not a trait of most dealers around these parts so your on your own whatever plow you choose.

The plows.
The plows seem to be very well made and durable. For me this is certainly a big factor in choosing blizzards but if they turn out to be a maintenance headache they'll be replaced, since I do plan on keeping my equipment for the foreseeable future. As far as blizzards taking over the world, not for ALONG TIME! I don't see people in these parts jumping on V plows, let alone Blizzards (since they do cost considerably more). Straight plows are by far and away the most popular plow and will be for some time to come for the reasons posted earlier. I think of all plows as a tool that applies to most situations, but not all.

The Company.
The only real problem I have had with Blizzard was a left hand right hand problem. Meaning they didn't always know what the other hand was doing. This does happen from time to time in all companies, so I think it was probably an isolated incident. All in all everyone was really polite and tried to be as helpful as they could, thats better than some of the well established companies in this neck of the woods have treated me  

For my new truck I do plan on a blizzard 8611 and as I posted earlier anything that turns out to be a real pita isn't going to be around very long. Too much payup at stake.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I agree with JD that the numbers of 810s and 8611s will never equal that of straight blades due to the cost. They are intended for the commercial plower looking to become more efficient than a straight blade or even a V, where the cost can be justified.

One should note that Blizzard also makes 3 different straight blades of the same quality construction as the 810.

I don't want to come across as sounding as if they are the only plow that should be considered, but I don't feel they deserve to be overlooked either.They have their place and can increase production in most cases.

I specifically did not choose the 8611 for my 550 due to the increased production, that truck is on an hourly rate and I would see less revenue as a result of the 8611's efficiency.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

JD What kind of problem are or where you having at that dealer?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Pelican I think the Viking is based on the Pathfinder. It has the no spring trip design right? Maybe it is the other way around.

Are you replacing the plow o the 550?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Viking has been building plows for many years. Their target market is mostly larger trucks. Viking builds heavy duty commercial plows and wings, and some smaller heavy duty commercial blades. 

Geoff


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

No, I'm not replacing the plow. I was just making the point of how a little known company can make a very good quality product.

There's no trip spring, just a polyurethane torsion bar type trip.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

JD,

Who are the other dealers of Blizzard. I wanted to look at a Blizzard mounted on a Bobcat last year but the dealer on the south shore is just too far away especially with Boston traffic in between. I have a sub that supplies me with a Bobcat but no plow. I want him to look into a Blizzard for it to work along with my loader in parking lots after he is done with the sidewalks.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Pelican,onthe 8611,when its working hourly,no one ever said you needed to put the wings out


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

JD got his at Lacey in medford.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Good point John! 

Another point to the parts issue; even if the manifold were to suffer a major failure and a replacement wasn't available, you could still plumb in a pump from another manufacturer and have the use of a straight blade plow, you wouldn't have suffered a complete loss of the plow.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Gordo they have a dealer I think in Wilmington but I 'll be buying mine in NH (gotta save where you can  ) Lacey will service these plows, they just won't be selling them  .


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

So Lacey lost another product JD When I was there last I asked if they still sold the Iroquois dump body and they said no not enough sales.I tell ya they are not like they used to be I forgot the other dealer is on Andover st in Wilmington.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Go Blizzard or Go Home.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Toby, tell us how you really feel....

Welcome to Plowsite!


----------



## Dynamike (Dec 24, 2002)

*My Blizzard Problem*

I have a major problem with my Blizzard! Last winter I had to try and justify to my customers why I was doing a better job in much less time than years past and still charging the same per plowing. I wish all my problems were that easy. Bottom line, in my opinion I have not seem a plow on the market that can move snow like a BLIZZARD and as far as reliability goes I only used mine one season so far and had zero prblems. Even if I had problems I would still buy another. They are that good.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*810 plow*

does each wing operate independently or must they be operated together ?

DynaMike are you saying your customers wanted money back ? You should contact Blizzard you have a script for there next commerical


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Yes BWhite they do operate independent of one another, or simultaneously if thats whats needed.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Each wing has its own switch and can be put in any position independent of the other. When trying to operate both at the same time, they are obviously slower since the pump has a finite capacity. Kind of like flushing the toilet while in the shower!


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I am really considering buying a Blizzard 810. They seem legit and it looks like a tough plow. I went to : http://www.blizzardplows.com/info.html and they sent me some cool stuff for free. Just figured you guys might want to send for the free info packet. Its worth it. It took 2 min to fill out the web form, and I got it in 4 days. And.....Blizzard is in Michigan too, so they must be OK lol


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh, And does anyone know the retail price on a Blizzard 810?


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

about 4700 without install


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm gonna get an 810. Can anyone experienced with this plow tell me if there are any spare parts that I should keep in the truck besides the normal: fluid, hosesd, trip springs...


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Trouble with the hoses is there are about 8 of them and each one seems to be different. Trip spring and hitch pin are about the only other things you might run into. Most of the rest is going to mean a trip to the shop for repairs.


----------



## Rob Hausrath (Nov 29, 2002)

Hello everybody!

This is the second time I posted on this topic, really don't know where my post from the other night went......

I look forward to becoming more active in the Plowsite.com community during the upcoming season.

Summer here in Sunny Buffalo, NY seems to be quickly fading away (Oh yeah, that's right..... WHAT SUMMER?!?!?!)... and winter will be here before you know it!

In regards to pricing on Blizzard plows, you really ought to contact your nearest Blizzard dealer to find out what the plows sell for in your area. Pricing can vary (as does snowplow contract pricing) by area and is influenced by competition, dealer volume, etc.

I wish all of you a safe and prosperous season!!!


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Here in MN, the 810 is 4700 installed, 4400 uninstalled. Going down tomorrow to look at them. Plus, the dealer is having a special, so we get 100 worth of store credit.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

> This is the second time I posted on this topic, really don't know where my post from the other night went......


I don't know for sure but it might have something to do with you being a non-sponsored dealer. Just a guess....


----------



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

later this month i am taking a hike up to calumet michigan to pick up an 810 from the factory. ive heard very good posts about this plow and now its time for me to find out first hand.


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

hey griffith- who are you looking at buying from? That's a better deal than I was able to find. PM or email me if you don't want to post here.
-Derek


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

WESTERN MVP or Blizzard 810? I'll be replacing the plow on my 3500 dump/Cummins diesel this year. I was going with the MVP to keep running All WESTERN's, ease of fleet maintenance and keeping spare parts on hand. What do you think? Jerre Heyer, feel free to chime in. I'd also like to install larger front springs on my 02 Dodge Cummins, but I've been told they're the heaviest springs I can install. It came from Dodge with them in it. I'm running an MVP on it too.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Ken,I would go with the 810 ,once you start using it and seeing how it is so efficent you won't want to go back to a v-blade.But if you are running all Western there is an advantage of parts.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KenP _
> *WESTERN MVP or Blizzard 810? I'll be replacing the plow on my 3500 dump/Cummins diesel this year. I was going with the MVP to keep running All WESTERN's, ease of fleet maintenance and keeping spare parts on hand. What do you think? Jerre Heyer, feel free to chime in. I'd also like to install larger front springs on my 02 Dodge Cummins, but I've been told they're the heaviest springs I can install. It came from Dodge with them in it. I'm running an MVP on it too. *


What springs do you have in there now ? Look at the little white tags on each spring,and get the number off them.You may be able to go bigger still.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Chris is right on the springs. If the tags are still there you can use that to match up. If you are at factory top load ( and one side will be different than the other ) Check with a local spring shop for a load carrying spring of a higher rating. We had a couple of customers with service bodies who had to replace the springs and the upper mounts on the frame. Early ones cracked where welded to the frame. These are strong trucks but keep an eye on the front end. ( Dreaming of leaf springs again )

I ran the first MVP in Erie when they were distributed here. Got lucky and pulled the first one. Boss had been around for a while but I was a Western supplier so I had to put one on to answer the question....."How does it work compared to a............" I'm not saying I plowed for hours on end but then my route was about 4hrs then. I used it for a little over 4 yrs with great sucess. I had 2 trucks set up to run it. One was a 78 F150 High Boy step side with a 400M with C6 tranny. The other was a 84 F150 with a 300 6cyl and C6 tranny. YES both were Modified. 
The high boy came factory with a 7.6 Fisher on it so the front springs were from a 350 Van. This truck is being rebuilt with another 400M and Stainless dump bed if all goes well ( will hang a snow blower on it this time )
The 84 had a std Western poly on it till I bent the frame ( 80- 91 F150 weakness ) Then I boxed the frame in on both sides and made the plow frame so it wouldn't let the frame bend ( no kidding I hit a 3/4" curb head on at about 5mph ) After this I put 350 Van springs and a 6" suspension lift to the arms to compensate. Hung the V and it sank about 1"

These weren't heavy duty plow trucks but they did the job and were paid for.

The 84 F150 got the nod for the Blizzard because of the long wheel base and the extra couple of hundred pounds in the rear due to a dump bed.

When I got the first load of Blizzards I didn't even get to put a mount and 810 on my truck for the first couple of storms because some forward thinking people wanted them on there trucks ( shame on me for giving mine away.....LOL ) By the time I put one on the first truck I had alread plowed in a 95 F350 dump and a 96 or 97 3500 Cheve with them on to clear the lot at the shop. I was already impressed.

I did my route the first time and was done in just over 3hrs for the first run. Came back to the shop and fired the truck with the MVP up. Dropped it off the truck and hung the FOR SALE sign on it.

Haven't missed it yet except for one driveway that hadn't been plowed for the entire season that I was stupid enough to feel bad for them and go do. I should have sent the loader in cause even my buddies MVP on a Super Duty had trouble busting through it.

Deep drives let go or constant deep snow -- First pass is the only advantage with the V plow after that it's all flat blading and clean up .............Oh yeah no clean up with the 810 causes there's no trail to clean up.

Parking lots and roads. No contest. With the 810 make 1 pass across the lot and no cleanup of trails.

As far as maintenance and the spare parts on hand, Use them up keeping the other plows running. 

End of commercial. Now back to your regularly scheduled thread. Jerre


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

And if you would like to see a demo.....I am sure Jerre will send his wife right over  See she probably knows as much about that plow as him (maybe more)  

We have had great success with ours two. Keep in mind federal law on widths is 8'6". We ran into problems with our 10' Boss and straight blades with wings. Yes you can get overwidth permits for them, but it is a pain in the butt!

Good Luck


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenP _
> *WESTERN MVP or Blizzard 810? I'll be replacing the plow on my 3500 dump/Cummins diesel this year. I was going with the MVP to keep running All WESTERN's, ease of fleet maintenance and keeping spare parts on hand. What do you think? Jerre Heyer, feel free to chime in. I'd also like to install larger front springs on my 02 Dodge Cummins, but I've been told they're the heaviest springs I can install. It came from Dodge with them in it. I'm running an MVP on it too. *


ken
try delaware valley spring
unruh &milnor st

215-338-2500

cardoctor


----------



## SnowProGRES (Sep 7, 2003)

I just bought a 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD with the slick Blizzard 810 hanging off the front. When i got home i did a demonstration for all the kids on the street, and needless to say they were in awe. Blizzard has surpassed the imagination of a child with the 2004 design, it is twice as fast as the model most of these veterans are using. and the hydraulic line arrangement has been updated so that they only run the short trip from the pump to where they screw directly into the moldboard. i cannot wait to use this thing!

anyway, i was making this post to say that i got it installed for $4300, but that took some negotiating.

Oh yeah, if you're going to put one on an '03 sierra they will have to cut out the bottom of the bumper.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

It seems no matter what brand plow you put on a new Chevy/GMC, the bottom of the front bumper has to be trimmed away a little bit. I dont understand why they dont make it at the factory so nothing has to be cut off. Make it so it can accept any namebrand receiver brackets. Of course its a truck and a truck is to be used for work, but I still wouldnt wanna cut anything on the exterior of a brand new truck. Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Mike, I agree with the same thing, but if you would take a closer look, you can see why they would not be able to make an undercarriage without having to cut out small pieces of plastic. See where those tow hooks are in the front? It is attached to the frames of the truck. The frames run until just about dead end to the air dam. Since the GM design of air damn have some nice aero design, the air dam mold kind of bend inward to the truck on the bottom, going past probably a few inches past the end of the frames. Since the plow manufacturers need to build a strong mounts and be able to use the holes that is already factory drilled. GM have some holes right near the end of frames, so they need to make the undercarriage to fit it toward the end of the frames so they can mount it. So as a result, they just need to trim away a small pieces of plastic. Very minimal. 

I just don't understand why people are worried about having their truck air dam plastic trimmed away. They need a plow, and that is how it has to be done. You probably will never take the plow undercarriage off the truck at later time and sell the plow, and continue to keep your truck. It does not happen that often. Most of time we would sell the truck with the plow on it. So again, it just don't make sense for those people to worry about their truck appearance. GM need to make some opening on the air dam for tow hooks right? So why not just think undercarriage as a part of the truck too? Just my honest opinion.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Mike, anytime you mount a plow on a vehicle that basically has the bumper,and ride height of a car,you are going to have to cut the bumper to mount a plow frame.I have lots of romm on the Ram for the mount,my GMC C/K's are tighter,but it fits fine.


----------



## SnowProGRES (Sep 7, 2003)

true, ive got a ton a room on my ram also. also the plastic cutting was really minimal and essentially unnoticeable.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Finally someone who really understands the installers dilema.

Anytime you mount a plow on a vehicle that basically has the bumper,and ride height of a car,you are going to have to cut the bumper to mount a plow frame 

( Moral here is buy a truck not a car ):yow!:



I just don't understand why people are worried about having their truck air dam plastic trimmed away. They need a plow, and that is how it has to be done  

Silly people at Cheve and GMC are still trying to give you that car ride. Wish they'd go back to the 73-87 series 

Anyone getting the New body Cheve/GMC done ask the dealer to just cut it out at the tow hooks and tuck the center above the push beam. Looks better than all cut out. 

Jerre


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

THANKS !!!! You have convinced me !!!!!


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by micah79 _
> *Oh, And does anyone know the retail price on a Blizzard 810? *


just got a price of $4200 installed


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

As a dealer I suspect that price is a pre season price. I reccommend you grab it.


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

I bought an 810 last year and just sold it a few weeks ago. I thought it was a strong/tough plow, but I had some issues with the design and so this year I'm heading back to my former brand- Fisher. I'm not big on bashing the h*ll out of manufacturers online, so I won't, but if you want some of my feedback, just PM me.

Ryan


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

we are going with the 8'6" Blizzard this year. Maybe next year we will sell it and buy a 810


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

getting my 810 put on tommoro morning:bluebounc


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Congradulations. You are in for a treat this winter. You will be spoiled. You will never go back to a straight blade again.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

O THANKS !!!! Now your making us re-think


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

shes on, heres a picture. not the best but it was getting dark.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

We didn't want to look at the truck anyway.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

:crying:


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

im gettin rid of the boss on my 02 f350 this year and puttin an 8611 on...it will be on next week....cant wait


didnt see this post right away but

little jay that guy your bashing about the dodge 1/2 ton with 9-2 boss and 17' back blade. if you knew John you would know he would plow circles around you, and probably one of the best fabricators around for plow setups and what not...

daid my peice nor cant wait for that blizzard...


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Well I'm allways willing to learn new tricks. I run a Blizzard 810 on a Chev. 1 ton dually now. Thought maybe I would like to run a 8611 but the 810 weighs 950 lbs and the 8611 is 1400. Big difference to my one ton let alone put it on a 3/4 ton. Okay let her fly. Give me the story. As I said I'm willing to learn.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

snoking i know there are a couple out there with the 8611s on the 1 tons. but i think it's to much my 350 feels the 810. cant imagine putting another 400+ pounds on there.


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

just put extra leaf springs on and let her fly...i weighed my boss plow it can in at 1050poly and my steele one thats on another was 950lbs...so it only 350 more...no big dealbut it is ford at the front end are solid

Bolts....chevy tends not to hold the weight in fron so well due to the torsion bars....but i can understand why a plow driver wants a smooth ride..lol....my chevy one ton downst even like my boss 9-2, so i agree it would be alittle heavy for it

PSD....i see your truck in your pic...i have a quad cab 8 foot bed with 17' expanding back blade approx 1300lbs, alot more balast than a shorter truck like yours....not nocking it at all....just seems to level out better....will post a pick when its on


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

truck holds it no problm but it does feel a little front heavy. but i'm sure if i had ballist it would feel alot better. as for that limo your riding around in no way doing driveways but if your doing lots great. just faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar to loooooooooooooog.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

just looked at the new farmers big book............... Mi plowers, big storn Nov. 17,18,and 19th


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i've never put much stock in the farmers almanac. do they really put dates for a storm.


----------



## Rich's Lawn Care (Sep 12, 2003)

PSDF350, where did you get it? Is Richmond in southern NH? And what did you pay for it? I just got a price from the dealer in mass and it was $5200 installed. I was thinking of going up to NH and getting one.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Rich he is in Ringe which is just below Jaffery southwest NH. i paid 4700 installed. right now he is having a pre season promotion. heres his bus card


----------



## Rich's Lawn Care (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks guy! I just sent him a e-mail.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i think you'd be better off calling him.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jerre Heyer _
> *
> 
> -- First pass is the only advantage with the V plow *


Not to bust balls or anything as Blizzard certainly makes a good strong plow,but in my neck of the woods that "only" advantage is every bit as important as your Blizzard not leaving trails in a parking lot,the V will always have it's place in the snow removal industry as will the Blizzard wings,knowing which you need is 3/4 of the battle.

-Long time no see,Jerre ol'pal!


----------



## Rich's Lawn Care (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PSDF350 _
> *i think you'd be better off calling him. *


Jim emailed me last night. Thaks again for your info.

Rich


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

good glad to here it. hope you get what you want.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

price is $4200.00 out the door here.


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

*blizzard?*

I am still looking into another truck, but am considering a Blizzard. The only thing is, with being a full trip what happens at every crack or manhole cover? does the whole plow drop to the ground??


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I can only speak for Blizzard full trip as that is what I use. Full trip transfers less violent force back to the truck frame and plow frame because it will trip easier. Bottom edge trips seem to need more of an obstuction to trip, thus more force is transfered back.
Your full trip springs can be tightened to a resistance
that you prefer. Mine trips very little under normal plowing. I like it and so far nothing to beef about. 
Just my opinion though.


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

snolover have you seen the blizzard up close. We use a 760lt and a 810. the plows work great. As far as tripping I prefer the full trip. I have used fishers in the past and in my opinion I like the full trip instead of the trip edge. We ran a Blizzard plowing for the City of No. Providence last season and had no problems with the plowing or the plow itself.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

cjc810 said:


> snolover have you seen the blizzard up close. We use a 760lt and a 810. the plows work great. As far as tripping I prefer the full trip. I have used fishers in the past and in my opinion I like the full trip instead of the trip edge. We ran a Blizzard plowing for the City of No. Providence last season and had no problems with the plowing or the plow itself.


My Brother-in-law has used one and says it's great!!!! Save so much time..


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

*Got Me A Blizzard !!!*

Well, I just bought a Blizzard 810 on Friday. Nearest dealer is 4 hours away so I made a day of it. I had never seen one before except in their promo material. Would have to say that I am mighty impressed with what I see. Really looking forward to using it. Soon as I sell my old V-plow, should be able to get another Blizzard. Thanks to you guys too for all your input.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Little Jay,

I would also like to say, if you knew John Mast, HE WOULD DEFINATELY PLOW CIRCLES AROUND YOU. He is the best plow fabricator this side of the Mississippi. I know, I worked by his side for many years, there is none better than John. He is a proven plow master.

I never in my life seen John break down or never have I seen him not finish the 200 + drives he does in a night.

I am not bashing you, but do your homework. :salute:


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

hey there,
My father bought a blizzard 6'8" for is 91 s10 pick up, used it all last season and loved it for the small accounts and residential, only problem he had is that half way through the season the 4 fluid reservoir bolts worked loose and lost all the fluid, and the cutting edge seems to wear faster than normal, other than that its a great plow! Does anybody know why the high beams on the plow rack do not work but they do on the truck when the switch is turned to the vehicle?????
Thanks Dave


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Does the truck have Day-Time running lamps? If so, it's possible that you have the incorrect light adapter. Check it out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Jon is probably on the money with the adapter problem but also on several of them the DRL relay will create the problem. Several options fot this if it becomes the finding. If the 91 has DRL the adapter should be 014 for the dual lights and 011 for the single square bulbs. No DRL should be 013 for the dual lights.

As for the edge wear.........all the weight is on the plow not on the truck. No pump and headgear hanging from the front of the truck.

Hit a scale and you'll be suprised.

Jerre


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Just my 2 cents:

Vehicles that have daytime running lights. Headlight adapter harness has different plugs than those without. Went through that with my 97 Canadian demo GMC. Not aware that USA had DRL in 91.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks for all the suggestions, My dads truck does not have DRL's and it is a single bulb per side, if i understand then i need the 011 adapter???, Is that the part # or just what it is called if i go to my local blizzard dealer, and since they are the ones that wired up the truck side of the plow should they be responsible for the correct one even though it has been over a year?? Thanks again, Dave


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I think when you show him the problem he will fix you up. How did you go a whole year he is going to ask you and have you been fooling around with the wiring. If it is just a mix up on the harness, no problem.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you have 2 round headlights or 2 rectangular ?

are they standard or halogen?

If you look at the lights there is a number on them.
If you provide this I can look up the the light adapter harness number. It shows it could be one of three.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Dave, have him check the connectors to the relays if it has relays. There may be a wire off of them. Dealer should take care of it. Feel free to call tommorow 8-8 at the shop if you want 814-898-2171

Jerre


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*blizzard 680*

jerre,
does blizzard make a set of wings for the 680...if not, is there an after market company you would recommend...also would love to throw the rocker controller from the 810 in the garbage, and get a joystick...thanks in advance for your advice..
Jack


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Soon grasshopper, soon. Patience is a virtue. Good things come to those who wait. A watched pot never boils.

Do you understand?  

I know things are on the drawing board.


Jon


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*Blizzard plow for Chevy 4500?*

 Does any body now if they make a Blizzard plow for a Chevy 4500. If so any pictures or information will be gladly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes they do. The 8611. View it at Blizzardplows.com


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Do a search on myself to see pictures. I think I posted some last year.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

How do people like the touch pad for the 8-10??? Thanks


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

DJC said:


> How do people like the touch pad for the 8-10??? Thanks


Well, just got my Blizzard last week so haven't plowed much with it yet  
I ordered it with the touchpad. The other controllers looked way to bulky. I had a touchpad for my meyers v-plow and just loved it so when I saw that Blizzard offered one, I ordered it right away. I think I will be quite comfortable with it. I just use velcro and strap it to my left leg when I am in the truck. Very nice to use that way.

Just they seem to have built it upside down - you push up to drop the blade and down to raise it. I guess I will get used to it.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

if you look at it as a lever it is forward/down, back/up. makes alot of sense to me.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

jax,

There are several wing options available, Email me for more info.

As far as the controller goes Blizzard has made the joystick the standard control now. You can replace the one you have with a joystick fairly easily....... of course you'll have to part with somw $$.

Jerre


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Just they seem to have built it upside down - you push up to drop the blade and down to raise it. I guess I will get used to it.[/QUOTE]

That's what I was thinking also.......... Guess it will take some time to get it worked out.


----------

